# The Tyco / Mattel T-rex Jurassic Park race set



## fhdavid52 (Sep 7, 2003)

I have two sealed sets. One is by Tyco, the other is from Mattel. I also have a used one that has been sitting around the house for a looooong time. I finally decided to put it up and try it out. 

This is really a very clever set. I had it set up in a 3ft X 6ft space. I actually just wanted to make sure everything worked and trouble shoot any problems. 

The T-rex does work and is able to catch a car. But it will probably only happen if you let it. I raced the two trucks around and I came to the conclusion that this set would probably be the most fun if you set it up, landscape it, and add some dinosaurs from the Carnegie Collection by Safari Ltd. 

I had the set on plywood painted green, but I am going to get a grass mat to put under the track. What would be cool is to put up some mock electric fencing and maybe put in a small working waterfall. I think a 4 X 8 space would be ideal. This is the only set I have seen that looks more like it is meant to be played with than raced with. 

If anyone here has this set and has done any landscaping on their board. I would love to see it. It will take me a while to do this, but I will post some pictures when I get it into shape.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

i have the T-REX basically it relies on the Magnet in its mouth to catch the special cars, the older cars have a plate under the hood that allows for more attraction to the magnet. I think they removed that plate in later versions making it harder for the t-rex to catch the cars.


it makes a perfect road side attraction.


----------



## fhdavid52 (Sep 7, 2003)

Love that Howard Johnsons kit. The Trex is so slow that he is easy to manuver around. But it's fun to see him get the truck. The Trex Revenge set states that only the cars included in the set will work, and yes it is done with magnets.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey Dan, does that T Rex move on it's own? I tried looking for a video on you tube to see if and what it does, but couldn't find one.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah it moves up and down the pivot is on the legs/ hip the mouth opens and closes.

The setup works with the trex on a crossover track. It sits right over the center of the track so it can catch both cars in the same spot.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool. I'll have to scope out the bay for one. It would be a cool scenery addition for my next table. He won't be snagging any cars, but he might just help with building demolition, :lol:


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

For what it is as far as actual use on a track its pretty lame. most of the gimmick stuff always is.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I think it would be great sitting next to this... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Model-Power...630513?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item589ac39331

without the crane, of course...


----------

